# New to me 4 jaw on my Clausing 4914



## Clausing (Apr 20, 2013)

Finally, got well enough to spend a day in the shop. Yippee!

 Took a new to me 4 jaw with a too small faceplate and machined it out and threaded it for the Clausing. Tore the 4 jaw down and cleaned and lubed it up. On to better and bunches of chip making!!


----------

